# Need Info:Pup's Mom from Russian, Dad Len-Del Bred



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm no good with lines, but have you looked up any of the names on poodlepedigree.com or poodlehealthregistry.org?


----------



## gi&pi (Jan 17, 2011)

flyingduster said:


> I'm no good with lines, but have you looked up any of the names on poodlepedigree.com or poodlehealthregistry.org?


Thank you Flyingduster! I had looked at poodlepedigree.com but not at poodlehealthregistry.org. I'll look there. I'm really hoping the breeder did medical testing (PRA etc) on the parents and can show me written evidence of the medical tests - he hasn't gotten back to me yet-just e-mailed him earlier this morning.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Is this a mini you are looking at?


----------



## gi&pi (Jan 17, 2011)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Is this a mini you are looking at?


Yes- A mini, but he may be oversized because the Russian pedigree lists mom as "Moyen" which I understand is a fourth size recognized in Europe-Russia between a standard and mini. They are also known as Klein poodles. I'll be meeting mom when I visit the litter so I'll see how tall for myself. Why do you ask?


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I ask because I know a bit about Russian standard pedigree's, but don't know anything about the smaller sizes.


----------



## gi&pi (Jan 17, 2011)

Dogsinstyle said:


> I ask because I know a bit about Russian standard pedigree's, but don't know anything about the smaller sizes.


Oh I see- yes pup is a mini. Russian breeder-Kennel name is "Inapats" moms name is "Inapats Hit Parade". Thanks.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am not great on the computer & you might already have this info but I was able to find a few Inapats stock but not the particuar dam you were looking for.

I found the following Inapats
Break My Heart
Monteray
Tropical Night
Terrance

look up Nevskaja Zhemchuzhina breeder that has some of the Inapats offspring, I think from her own bitch Valerie. 

Also, "Nevskaja Zhemchuzhina" kennel - poodles miniature dwarf caniche nain moyen female male white black sale puppies litter breeder Champion CACIB

you can type in Inapats & up will come the wins from that kennel. Found other kennels that show Inapats offspring as well. So, Inapats looks to be into the Conformation Show Ring not just in Russia. I couldn't find a webpage though.


----------



## gi&pi (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi 3dogs - Thanks so much for your help. I looked at the website on the link you provided- I see the Inapats offspring - the first pictures I've seen of any Inapats offspring. My past Google searches pulled up Inapats names but no pictures, so thanks. I have now heard back from the breeder - one issue is that english is not his first language so his e-mail says, "Hi The father is OFA Good and eye are good .both parents are A. the mother eye are good. i have not did her hip." I replied that I would be wanting to see any medical test paperwork he has when I come to visit. I like to do some homework before I see the pups because once I lay eyes on the pups I get kind of emotionally invested. I'll try to keep my head while looking at those cute faces. I'll be speaking to the breeder on the phone also. He is probably able to speak english better than he can write. I'm looking forward to hearing about this breeders background. It would be nice to get a pup here in AZ if the situation turns out to be right. I'm crossing my fingers. Such a process -but worth it.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

You said the breeder has the Russian pedigree , is the dam registered with AKC ? 

My Dog is from russian bloodlines but is a standard poodle I have her RKF pedigree and need to send it to akc to register.


----------



## gi&pi (Jan 17, 2011)

roxy25 said:


> You said the breeder has the Russian pedigree , is the dam registered with AKC ?
> 
> My Dog is from russian bloodlines but is a standard poodle I have her RKF pedigree and need to send it to akc to register.


Hi Roxy25 - No I don't think she is registered with AKC, I think I'll double check. BTW Enzo is a beautiful red standard!


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

Those kennels from Europe are reputable and if you google the dogs from the pedigree you'll find their pics for sure. Good luck! I hope your puppy is going to be what you want.

Nutlee - http://nutleepoodles.webs.com/news2010.htm

Artmann - http://www.artmann-pudel.dk/engelsk/index_en.htm

... try also www.planetpoodle.eu


----------



## gi&pi (Jan 17, 2011)

Jelena said:


> Those kennels from Europe are reputable and if you google the dogs from the pedigree you'll find their pics for sure. Good luck! I hope your puppy is going to be what you want.
> 
> Nutlee - News 2010 - Nutlee
> 
> ...


Thank you Jelena- I see you are from Serbia, I am a big tennis fan and enjoyed watching your countrymen, Novak Djokovic's perfomance yesterday in the Australian Open quarterfinals. This might be his year to win it again! Thanks for your input about the kennels in Europe, its nice to get a European perspective.


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

You're welcome!

I'm not that into tennis, but these young players we now have really are something great, it's a tennis-boom over here  . All kids now want to become Novak or Jelena Jankovic  .


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

gi&#960 said:


> Hi Roxy25 - No I don't think she is registered with AKC, I think I'll double check. BTW Enzo is a beautiful red standard!


How are the pups going to be registered if the mom is not AKC but the sire is ? this is a question for anyone


----------



## gi&pi (Jan 17, 2011)

roxy25 said:


> How are the pups going to be registered if the mom is not AKC but the sire is ? this is a question for anyone


Yes - Roxy25, that is a good point. Certainly if the breeder hasn't sent in RKF papers and registered the dam with AKC it makes me wonder since he is selling puppies as "registered/registerable". Red flag going up perhaps. As a puppy buyer, is there really anyway for me to know if the RKF paperwork actually belongs to the particular dog anyway? I know they tattoo horses but haven't heard of any such thing with dogs???


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

gi&#960 said:


> Yes - Roxy25, that is a good point. Certainly if the breeder hasn't sent in RKF papers and registered the dam with AKC it makes me wonder since he is selling puppies as "registered/registerable". Red flag going up perhaps. As a puppy buyer, is there really anyway for me to know if the RKF paperwork actually belongs to the particular dog anyway? I know they tattoo horses but haven't heard of any such thing with dogs???


I think that is a red flag Gi . I know with my cats you can register a litter even if one of the parents are from another registry but you have to have that cats registration number. Both registries are in the US so I am not sure if its the same with imported cats. I am also not sure if its the same way with AKC. It might be because people ship semen from all over the world and the sire might not be AKC registered which makes since. 

I would ask the breeder how would the puppies be registered just be on the safe side


----------

